# Download (gantt chart with excel) video



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 مارس 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72321-2.html#post733564​
مع تحياتي للزميل العزيز العبد الفقير 
و بعد عدة محاولات تمكنت بفضل الله من تحميل الفيديو الموجود بموضوعه و رايت أن أن اضعه بعد اذنه بموضوع مستقل للفت الانتباه
هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/40429746/c1a9a4c7/Gantt.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae
و لا تسألوني عن الطريقة لأن هذا هو سر المهنة!!
كما تجدون بالمرفقات برنامج تشغيل الفيديو


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 مارس 2008)

نزلت الملف على جهازي
وفتح بالبرنامج الذي ارفقته يا م سيف

اخيرا لبيت الدعوة
و قدمت الى ملتقى ادارة المشروعات
وانت تدير مشروعا كبيرا جدا

لترسو بمراكبك عندنا
ولتتحفنا باتحافاتك المفيدة يا سيف

اشكر لك مرورك في ملتقانا هنا
والشكر موصول الى اخونا العبد الفقير ايضا

دمتم بكل خير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 مارس 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> نزلت الملف على جهازي
> وفتح بالبرنامج الذي ارفقته يا م سيف
> 
> اخيرا لبيت الدعوة
> ...


لي الشرف العظيم على تكريمك لي بالدعوة يا أخي الفاضل الوقور م/اشرف و الآن فقط تأكدت كم فاتني من حسن تلطفك و رقيق تحياتك للزملاء -و هو ما يعد أكبر تشجيع للاقبال على هذا القسم الرائع من المنتدى- و ذلك عندما تأخرت في المشاركة الى لآن ..
أتمنى من الله التوفيق و لعلها تكون فاتحة خير 
أرجو أن تراجع الموضوع الأصلي لأخونا لعبد الفقير حيث وضعت مشاركة قد تمثل اضافة متواضعة..
تقبل خالص تحياتي
ملحوظة : شكرا للتصحيح النحوي ، كنت أنوي تصحيحه لولا انقطاع النت


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 مارس 2008)

اهلا بك واهلا بكل الاخوة الزملاء
بقسم ملتقى ادارة المشروعات


----------



## m_a_abbas (17 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mh702 (25 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو عبد الحميد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التنزيل و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البطحاني 2006 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## rahel (26 يناير 2009)

شكر لكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## وسونة (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكر لكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع*


----------



## eng_houssam (5 يوليو 2009)

رغم أن موضوعك اخي سيف مر عليه قرانة السنة وبضعة أشهر إلا انه يبقى دوماً مفيد لنا بارك الله بك اخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وبالفعل يوم بعد يوم اشعر بمقدرات الاكسل الرهيبة


----------



## arch_hleem (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكوور..... هل بالامكان تقديم شرح مفصل للموضوع واستخداماته


----------



## هديل كريم (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## mostafa elkadi (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا و جعلهافي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafa elkadi (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## im2ae2 (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

